

AirFiber -- game changing last mile? - spydum
http://www.ubnt.com/airfiber
Seriously interesting technology -- 1.4Gbit/s LOS PTP throughput using 24ghz unlicensed spectrum. If it functions as well as they claim, we could see serious benefits to communication deployments in rural areas.
======
wmf
This is $3,000, so it's not a last mile technology. It's great for the "second
mile" from the tower to the backbone, though.

